# My betta journal



## amzingaly (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi :-D. So I find myself talking about my bettas all the time and nobody outside of the betta fish community here seems to care. I figured I'd start a journal where I can write about my 3 boys. 

Here's a little bit about my betta history:
I first got bit by the betta bug 3 years ago and i went out and got a mini bow aquarium and a blue and red crowntail named Elliot. Then my ball python outgrew her 10 gallon tank and I thought hmm, I can put Elliot in here! So into the 10 gallon Elliont went. He looked so small in that bug tank and we all know its so hard to keep just one betta, so i bought a divider and got pink halfmoon who i named Louis. Well those dividers from the petstore aren't very good so one day I looked into my newly divided tank and saw Louis slipping through the divider onto Elliot's side :shock:. I immediately put Louis into the mini bow tank and went to the pet store and bought Louis his own 5 gallon. About a year later I went away for the weekend and left the boys with my dad. When I came home Elliot wasn't looking to hot so I then panicked that something was wrong with Louis too and put them both in hospital tank and started researching betta diseases. By the time i could figure out what was wrong with Elliot he was already gone. I'm pretty sure Louis died of shock from me not knowing about assimilation. SIP Elliot and Louis. 

Today's bettas:
I was a senior in high school when my boys died and knowing I would soon be going to college and didn't know what it would be like to keep a fish there. I used the time to research proper betta care. Well a few months into the semester I decided I needed a pet. I got everything i needed as well as my first heater. Then along came Henry, a blue and red halfmoon boy, who lives happily in his 5 gallon tank. Henry is my lazy boy and he sits in his plants most of the day and occasionally comes out for a swim. He lives with an apple snail named Simon and a ghost shrimp named Martin. Last week when i finished my freshman year I discovered a 2.5 gallon tank in my parents shed. I knew i just had to put someone in this tank! I set it up that night and went to petsmart and brought home a tiny little plaket who i named Bruce. Bruce is my little crazy fishy. He spends all day swimming from one end of the tank to the other and occasionally through his plant (He's the total opposite of Henry). When I went to get Bruce I saw a betta with a bent dorsal fin and all weekend I thought i had to go back and get him. So I made a divider out of craft mesh and divided Henry's 5 gallon, since he doesn't really use the whole space anyway. Well of course when I went back to petsmart there was a new shipment of bettas and the fish I went back for wasn't there. But a grey, red, and blue halfmoon gave me the fishy eyes so he came home and is now named Tonka (after the Tonka trucks). 

So here are pics of all my bettas (past and present)
Louis







Elliot (don't have a picture :/)
Henry







Bruce







Tonka


----------



## amzingaly (Feb 27, 2013)

Bruce won't stop flaring at his reflection. I put a background on the tank, that didn't work... so i took the background off, that didn't work either. *sigh* I don't know how to make the reflection go away besides shutting off the lights..which isn't really and option...


----------



## amzingaly (Feb 27, 2013)

I guess removing the back ground did work since Bruce finally relaxed! However I woke up and my poor Simon got attacked by his new tankmate Tonka. The poor snail got his antennae eaten off. He's in a quarantine tank until i can figure out what to do with him.


----------



## amzingaly (Feb 27, 2013)

Today i bought some clay pots to put in my tanks. Henry seems to be loving his smaller tank. He swims around so much more and he made his first bubble nest!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very pretty fishies.


----------



## Fabi (May 29, 2013)

Pretty and Awesome!!


----------



## amzingaly (Feb 27, 2013)

*Update *

Wow so I have had some bad luck with bettas lately. I decided to purchase a fourth betta but i bought a faulty heater killing my fish. I replaced it with a new orange veil tail who came home with an unidentified disease and died within a day or two. Then I bought a betta who i have been eyeing in the store for a few months. He is doing well and his name is Cyclone. My betta, Bruce, jumped out of his tank the other day and I found him when it was too late. RIP Bruce.

I can't bring myself to replace Bruce just yet and i am also afraid of bringing home a sick betta. I decided for now I will remove the divider from the 5 gallon and let Tonka have that to himself. Henry is now in Bruce's tank and Cyclone is still in his 1.5 gallon since he is rather small fish. 

Cyclone came home being a skinny little double tail male. He's been home for 2 weeks and already looks fatter! Yay for Cyclone! I also believe he is a marble since his coloration has been changing a bit everyday.

Tonka started fin biting but a little rearranging of decor stopped him. :lol:

Here's some pics of Cyclone:
















this was from a few days ago, his colors look different today


----------



## amzingaly (Feb 27, 2013)

Well you all know the drill. I went into petco for a new silk plant and I just peeked at the bettas. Of course one of them took a peek at me and he ended up coming home with me. I looked at him for a good 10 min before I determined him to have no visible signs of disease. Hopefully this boy will end my streak of bad luck. He's a gorgeous blue veil tail. 

Usually I walk right past the red and blue ones but this guy kept staring at me. He has a black head with a blue body and his tail is outlined in royal blue with turns to turquoise towards the middle and the middle of the tail is a single red streak. I'd post a oicture but hes really unphotogenic. maybe ill get a good one soon. Oh and his name is Rocky


----------



## amzingaly (Feb 27, 2013)

Rocky is doing so well . He's such a cutie. However I can't stop thinking about those poor king bettas all clamped up in there cups. I wanted to take one of them home with me but I only had 2.5 gallons open and I know they need more space than that. The odds of them going to a home that would give them more than a gallon is probably slim though:/. I feel so bad for those kings...


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

It's always hard leaving bettas behind, especially when the really tug at our heart strings. We just have to hope a good person who knows what they're doing and knows about bettas comes along and takes them home.

You have beautiful bettas! :3


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your losses. Cyclone is very pretty and I bet Rocky is, too.


----------

